# Wife scored a nice buck



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

My wife shot this buck yesterday morning in the backyard . It's a 11 pt with 16 3/4 inside spread . Shot him at 11 yards . Deer went maybe 100 yards . Shot it with her Hoyt vixen and a slick trick razor tric .


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*That's great*

Congrats. very nice buck! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats! Wish I had deer like that in my backyard.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Congratulations. Nice buck, maybe if I get some pink arrows I could wack one like that.


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

*nice buck*

Shot it in your back yard?? any vacant lots for sale near you?
Seriously nice deer, congrats!!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Great job. Please tell me the cape is hanging off of that tailgate. That's a wall mounter for sure.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Congrats to your wife for the buck.
Congrats to you for your wife.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Dang nice buck! Congrats to you and your wife.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh yeah it got caped out . Took it to the taxi as soon as I got done cleaning him .Thanks guys


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

THE JAMMER said:


> Great job. Please tell me the cape is hanging off of that tailgate. That's a wall mounter for sure.


my thoughts also. NICE deer congrats to her!!!


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats to her for the nice buck


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good job,, nice buck!

TH


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Congrats Mrs. Bonehead, awesome buck!!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats to the hunter on a nice buck


----------



## speck-on (Aug 13, 2005)

Awesome buck with a bow, but you may want to keep the license tag on antlers or ear before posting on internet. This way you won't get harassed by any officials.


----------

